# Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Drivers



## n.schofield (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi I wonder if someone can help me?

I was fixing a computer for a friend of mine yesterday due to a hard drive disaster. I installed a second hand hard drive and loaded windows xp and all the service packs.

My friend has a wireless Advent keyboard and mouse and a Dongle but no software. I have tried to find the driver software online but have been unsuccessful. It is an ADE - AD2 driver.

I would be very grateful if someone could direct me to a working download site for me to replace the lost drivers.

Yours Hopefully.

Nigel. ray:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Would need the model number of both the keyboard and mouse.

Have you tried pushing the sync buttons on the mouse and keyboard? Look on the back of both.

This allows the receiver to communicate with the devices.

Windows Xp, Vista or Windows 7?

Or try holding down a button on both for a few seconds.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few things to note:

1) any mouse and keyboard will work with the generic Windows drivers. Brand specific software/drivers are only needed for advanced features and configurability.

2) best place to look, is the manufacturers website.

3 If all else fails, a manual search > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

